# MIA



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2022)

Hey WB Family! Sorry that I have been a little quiet lately but the past few months have been a rollercoaster ride. We found out in May that my mother had lung cancer. After her biopsy it was determined to be small cell carcinoma, not good! They also said that it had penetrated the lung wall which ruled out any possibility of surgery. We weren’t sure if she would but she agreed to try chemotherapy. Before they could start that they needed a brain scan to see if it metastasized to the brain… The bad news arrived and it has gone to the brain. Before she could do chemo she would have to have radiation to the brain. Mom did not want to do whole brain radiation and the radiation oncologists was confident that he could treat her lesions with targeted radiation. Well after several delays we finally completed that this week and will start chemo next week. If you know anything about small cell carcinoma then you know that this type of cancer is pretty much a death sentence when it metastasized. The only thing that treatment will do is prolong her life but for how long is unknown. Without treatment she was given six months. She lives two hours away from me so I have been travailing back and forth and staying in my camper while helping her out. Been busy getting her end-of-life things in order.

During all of this, I had to have yet another back surgery  It sucks to have degenerative disk disease and stenosis  Needless to say, I haven’t been in the shop much. On the good side of things, my son is down visiting for the month before he is off to the next journey in his life. He has been a great help to say the least. Before he leaves we have to try and get into the shop and make some wooden beads for his rosary.

i will be popping in and out as time will allow but for now I want to spend as much time with my mom as I can.

Reactions: Sincere 26


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2022)

Prayers up for and your family Lou

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeez, Lou, that's terrible to hear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2022)

So Sorry Lou, We lost MIL to Lung cancer that had metastasized to brain. I do not know if it helps but In my opinion it was a kind way for her to go. Really no pain and she just slipped away.
We have been taking care of my 92 year old mother. I know what an exhausting job it is. You take care.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2022)

Praying that you find some unexpected blessings in the midst of your incredible sufferings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2022)

All my thoughts are with you and your family Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 5, 2022)

Prayers Lou for all of you and family. Careful on the road, especially when you are distracted, please!!!! And we know it happens.

and, well, because of our collective experiences, I will say it: CANCER SUCKS!!!!!! Take care brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 5, 2022)

Man Lou, that really sucks! Prayers to you and the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Aug 5, 2022)

Prayers sent Lou, know what you are going through.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks everyone…that’s what makes WB great, it’s like an extended family.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2022)

Damn Lou...that's a handful. Cancer is a raw deal. I wish you guys down there well wishes...

I hope you at least had some birthday cake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 12, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Damn Lou...that's a handful. Cancer is a raw deal. I wish you guys down there well wishes...
> 
> I hope you at least had some birthday cake.


Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2022)

Sorry I missed this Lou, been under the weather myself. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 17, 2022)

Well where do I start? My mom decided to try targeted radiation and then followed by Chemo. After going through this process, the woman we knew no longer existed. She was still spunky and quipping jokes, but she lost all her will to live. After that first round, she got really sick, and I ended up taking her to the hospital where she was diagnosed with a blood infection. Everything went downhill from there. It got to a point where she told the doctors that she had been stuck enough and that she didn't want to be stuck anymore, she was done. We set her up with hospice at that point and brought her to my house where she lived her final days as she had wanted, especially with her dog beside her and one that I inherited. We no sooner finished the estate sale and funeral and I had to rush home and get ready for a direct hit from a Cat 4 hurricane  The storm damage was devastating but we managed to survive ok. Despite it looking like a war zone with trees down, tree/brush debris scattered everywhere, and untold amount of other debris, the only damage we saw were several trees down, a fence, too many shingles to count, water damage in the front entry area and holes in our screen enclosure, nothing that can't be fixed. Power was out for 9 days but we were lucky that the camper survived, and we were able to live in there until the power came back on. Internet was another story with it finally being resolved this past week.

On top of all this I have been trying to help manage a woodturning club and run a wood art expo that is in January. To say the least, I have been going out of my mind On the positive side, I have finally been able to get some shop time and was able to do some mentoring of a couple of new club members and also did a demo for our last club meeting. At today's "lunch and turn" I taught some members how to sharpen tools and turn a birdhouse ornament.

Life is good! I'm still here

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 13


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2022)

Dammit Lou. I'm truly sorry about hearing your mom passed. I offer my sincerest condolences to you and your new dog. 


Well, you didn't float away so that's a plus. You certainly have your hands full. I wish you great success with that show too. Take lots of pix! 

and keep me informed about your account here if you have any more problems posting. I'll get it sorted...I hope.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 17, 2022)

I really hate to hear that Lou. Thoughts and prayers to you my friend. Glad you made it through the hurricane safe. 
If you lost wood and need some, let me know and I'll get you some on the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 17, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I really hate to hear that Lou. Thoughts and prayers to you my friend. Glad you made it through the hurricane safe.
> If you lost wood and need some, let me know and I'll get you some on the way.


I have more wood than I know what to do with now  On the plus side, I have had access to a plethora of blue mahoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 17, 2022)

Well if you wanna get rid of some of that blue mahoe...I know a guy that would take some off your hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 17, 2022)

Great to hear from you as you have been in my prayers ever since that storm hung the right turn!! Our friends faired pretty well up in Englewood, lost the pool enclosure very early in the storm but otherwise the worse was no power for so long.

Bro in law was very concerned as they live on a creek that feeds the old Bay Area of Clearwater and they got nothing. Again no power for a few days and lots of trash from trees to clean up.

Sorry to hear about your mom but you were there as hard as that also was! Great to hear from you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 17, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 17, 2022)

This is one time I’m not jealous of someone else having blue mahoe. Glad the storm wasn’t any worse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 17, 2022)

I knew there were some people on here from Florida and wondered how the hurricane(s) impacted them. Glad to hear it wasn't super bad and can be fixed. But so sorry to hear about your mother. I hope her final days were as she wanted them to be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone hear from Rocky. He's not been on in a LONG time since he fully took over the business. Just wondering how he's been and how he fared through the hurricane

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Anyone hear from Rocky. He's not been on in a LONG time since he fully took over the business. Just wondering how he's been and how he fared through the hurricane


 @Tony has his phone number, I think? Glad to hear from you Lou. Been busy huh?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 17, 2022)

Sincere condolences for the loss of your Mom! Mine passed away in 1993, and I still can identify with you and others who have lost love ones. The hurricane sure didn’t help your situation, but happy to hear the glimmers of hope in your life finally. Thanks for staying connected. Keep woodworking! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your mom,my mother did the same thing,said she didn’t want to fight any more. Glad you made it through the hurricane with minimal damage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 18, 2022)

Lou thoughts and prayers your way. Lost both parents in the last few years. Glad to hear the storm didn’t complete wipe you out but sounds like the wood gods have laid a spread out for you to choose from. Sounds like your plenty busy. Make sure to take time for yourself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2022)

I haven't talked to Rocky in awhile. Last time he was okay, just stupid busy with his business like Eric said.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 19, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Anyone hear from Rocky. He's not been on in a LONG time since he fully took over the business. Just wondering how he's been and how he fared through the hurricane


I talked with him yesterday and he is doing well. He sold the Bee business as it was just too much for him along with some other issues. He has taken some time for himself and will soon be working for the "Man" again doing who knows what. I don't know why he hasn't been on. I asked him some time ago and he doesn't talk about it and I don't pry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 19, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> I talked with him yesterday and he is doing well. He sold the Bee business as it was just too much for him along with some other issues. He has taken some time for himself and will soon be working for the "Man" again doing who knows what. I don't know why he hasn't been on. I asked him some time ago and he doesn't talk about it and I don't pry.


I sure miss his postings! Learned a lot about bees! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2022)

I bought 10 lbs of beeswax from him, I'll never get a deal like that again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I bought 10 lbs of beeswax from him, I'll never get a deal like that again!


I miss the honey, that was good stuff...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2022)

Tony said:


> I miss the honey, that was good stuff...


Especially the orange blossom one, yum!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 19, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your mom Lou. Take care and keep in touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

